# loss of a good man



## douglaslizard (Jun 13, 2009)

i know i havent posted here in a while but thought i should post  that BigArm Terry passed away yesterday from complications with diabetes.thought yall should know i know he will be missed and my thoughts go out to his family.


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. I never met him but knew of him thru his post around the net. Seemed like one of the good guys. God Speed.


----------



## bassman (Jun 13, 2009)

Our condolences go out to his family and friends.  I have known him through several forums for quite awhile.  I was unaware that he had a problem with diabetes.  Life is just too short.


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that.  I've seen some of his posts and he seemed like a nice guy.  My sympathies go out to his family and friends.


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 13, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers to the family.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 13, 2009)

Holly...I just talkin with him on another site, never even knew he was sick!  That sucks.  Sure will be thinin bout him an his family.  Damn.....


----------



## erain (Jun 13, 2009)

i know he has many friends among members of various smoking forums. my condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## desertlites (Jun 13, 2009)

thanks liz-a fine person indeed & will be missed.


----------



## allen (Jun 13, 2009)

Prayers go out to BigArm Terry's family, He was 1 Heck of a person, We'll miss ya


----------



## davenh (Jun 13, 2009)

Didn't really know Terry other than reading his posts. You could tell he was a good guy and will be greatly missed. Our sympathies go out to his family.


----------



## kookie (Jun 13, 2009)

My prayers go out to his family. He seemed like a nice guy...................


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 13, 2009)

My prayers go out to his family he was a good man and will be missed by many.


----------



## gnubee (Jun 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear of this. I will add him to my prayer list.


Doug, I'm glad to see you post although I wish it was under different circumstances. Drop by the chat sometimes we kind of miss seeing you there.


----------



## div (Jun 13, 2009)

Tomorrows brisket in his honor


----------



## capt dan (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to come to smf and make that unpopular announcement Doug.

Alot of us knew  Terry through a couple different forum sites. Always seemed like a good and friendly fellow. We have truly lost a good man.

RIP  Terry.


----------



## lisacsco (Jun 14, 2009)

I am stunned to hear about this.  Terry was a great man.  I am in total shock.  My thoughts will go out to his sona who were his world.  I have so much I could say about him...tragic.


----------



## starsfaninco (Jun 14, 2009)

RIP Terry.  Shocking news.


----------



## fire it up (Jun 14, 2009)

That's terrible to hear.  My thoughts go out to his family.


----------



## smoke freak (Jun 14, 2009)

Terry was a good man that was never afraid to share his faith. I looked up to him even though I never met him. Most didnt know he was sick... cause he didnt complain to anyone about it. A very special man indeed...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 14, 2009)

The loss of a great brother smoker. He is not resting and smoking in the heavens im sure. I will be praying for his family.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 14, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends. May all those who knew him find peace and comfort in their memories of the time they spent with Terry.

Eric


----------



## abigail4476 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about that.  My condolences to family and friends.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 19, 2009)

My thoughts are for his family at this time. Terry and I become friends when I first joined the SMF, I was going to visit him next week while on my trip to Idaho. Montana has lost a good man, thanks for the memories Terry.


----------

